# Source for a MAX t-shirt?



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Figured this group was MAX heavy, so...

I'd love a t-shirt with the MAX or MXL Columbus logo on it. Lots of 'plain' Columbus t-shirts out there, but I haven't found what I'm looking for. I figured one of you fellow crazy people might have a source. 

Looking for one like the SLX one in this pic: Bike t-shirts: 01 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Any ideas? Velo-Retro has everything but this decal, it seems.


----------

